# Eight Belles horse mermorial ( kentucky derby 08 )



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

actually it was her front ankles!

Did you just watch the Kentucky Derby?! So did i!
I felt soo bad!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

i knew it was her anckles. It was sad i felt bad bc that was a filly not an old horse that lived a life! I saw it fall on tv and i was so sad. And the horse can in second to!


----------



## osage645 (May 2, 2008)

Eight Belles deserves a standing ovation. It is so sad that she didn't get the chance to live out her whole life happily. She gave her heart and then some in that race, but it seems the race took even more from her. 

Eight Belles, rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Ty for caring about her! I feel so mad that that happened. I mean the horse was a filly!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, that was soo sad.  
May Eight Belles RIP<3  It's such a shame.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

it is sad


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol everyone is saying ankles when its her hocks. horses dont have ankles, theyve got hocks.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I knowww.  Haha I like using slang!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol i thought it was funny because on the other forum they kept saying ankles too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL! Yeah...but poor thing.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It wasn't May 5. It was the 3rd.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

It's not her hocks, either - from what I can tell from pictures it was either her canon bone or front fetlocks.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL it was may 3rd sorry


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah that upsetted me alot i felt really bad 4 her


----------

